# Husqvarna 225RJ Weed Wacker



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Who could tell me how old this model is? The model # is 4450442.

The old beast won't start up for me. I'm trying to repair it for a friend. I currently have the carb. soaking in carb cleaner to see if that is the problem. The gas line looks to be fine and I've put new gas in it. The spark plug didn't look to be too old unless it's a dud.
Now a stupid question....how do you and what do you do to see if it is getting spark? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Two most common methods are: 1- use an inline spark tester, i've had a B&S one for years, or, 
2- remove plug, leaving it in wire, ground it against the metal case, pull rope and check for spark.
There is a seldom used 3rd method, but it requires a helper, if there is spark, he may never speak to you again.......
hth


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I got the thing to run after changing the spark plug and cleaning the carb. It looses power though when I start to use it in the lightest grass/weed areas.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

This model comes up on partstree.com as 1997-2002
did you completely disassemble the carb?
did you replace any of the diaphragms? the metering diaphragm could be stiff.
does the L and H adjustment needles have limiter caps on them?


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't disassemble the carb. I just dropped the whole thing in to clean in carb cleaner. I haven't replaced anything on it yet. I did see caps on the L and H adjustment needles.
A friend mentioned to me a while ago about greasing the shaft once and a while so the trimmer head spins easier. I was able to find the manual on line too for this model.
But, opinions are still more helpful than a manual.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

partstree.com shows a Walbro carb.
my opinion is it's time the carb is completely disassembled, thoroughly cleaned and re-kitted.

the caps can be cut off to remove the L and H needles. if you're lucky the needle heads will have slots for screwdriver.............

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/
is site to download Walbro service manuals for each of the different model types.
http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp
is site to find which kit to use.

hth


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check that out and give it a try. And yes...there is slots for a screwdriver on the needle heads.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I took the carb apart and cleaned it up. Put new gas lines and spark plug in it and now it runs great. I just have to adjust the L and H to the proper level. I just noticed too that the gas/oil mixture is 50:1. I was putting 20:1 in it so that may have had some affect.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------

